# Inhalers, where to buy??



## cptrayes (29 January 2014)

A friend has a prescription for twenty beclomethasone 250 inhalers that her vet wants to charge fifty quid a unit for. Does anyone know where she can buy them cheaper???

Thanks.


----------



## mummymole (29 January 2014)

Prob cheaper to go on holiday to greece and buy some for 4 euro each !!! On a serious note from what i remember these are human drugs so there is prob a way you can get them on line with a perscription from chemist direct or similar . I do have a plastic thing to put inhaler into if you need one cheaper than vets .


----------



## meesha (29 January 2014)

You can buy them in France over the counter, if you have prescription maybe try and buy them online !  Maybe contact someone like healthexpress.co.uk (found them over google) and ask if they will do something for you.  Last option is ask around friends (I have at least 2 in my drawer but do still use them, I get 2 per prescription price)


----------



## Gorgeous George (29 January 2014)

Hi George has beclamethosone 250 and my vets charge approximately £50 for it, but I use Chemist Direct , http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/clenil-modulite-cfc-free-inhaler-250mcg/prd-j5o which is fine so long as you have a prescription from the vet. Not sure why she has 20 on one prescription, my vet will only put 2 items on a prescription and the scrip costs £10.20!


----------



## Britestar (29 January 2014)

If its a proper Vets prescription, go to any pharmacy and they will fill it. You might not get all 20 at once though! They probably don't carry that number in stock.


----------



## Lgd (29 January 2014)

Go to a community pharmacy, they may have to order in but should be next day.
just done a price check - they are all CFC free now, so would be the Clenil Modulite brand that is provided (unless vet has specified Q-VAR). Those will come in at around £30 per inhaler based on the last price I could find. If getting in bulk she may be able to negotiate the rpice down if it is a private pharmacy. May get it a bit cheaper though at one of the big multiples. I'm doing a locum for one of the big chains on Saturday so if you PM me the exact details I can get an exact price for you.


----------



## cptrayes (29 January 2014)

Lgd said:



			Go to a community pharmacy, they may have to order in but should be next day.
just done a price check - they are all CFC free now, so would be the Clenil Modulite brand that is provided (unless vet has specified Q-VAR). Those will come in at around £30 per inhaler based on the last price I could find. If getting in bulk she may be able to negotiate the rpice down if it is a private pharmacy. May get it a bit cheaper though at one of the big multiples. I'm doing a locum for one of the big chains on Saturday so if you PM me the exact details I can get an exact price for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you everyone. I showed her this thread and she is going to try to negotiate with her local pharmacy.  Poor horse is really heaving to breathe, he needs it badly


----------



## Fat_Pony (29 January 2014)

Try asda pharmacy. They price match any other on private rx, but have always come out a lot cheaper anyway


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Thank you everyone. I showed her this thread and she is going to try to negotiate with her local pharmacy.  Poor horse is really heaving to breathe, he needs it badly 

Click to expand...


Not advisable to use human en haylers on horses
You need to be careful with en-haylers for horses some have steroids some not,  my mare had to use Flixotide Evohaler 250mcg 
Her son had to use one without steroids.
What she can do in the meantime if she has a nebulizer is put some eucalyptus on on cotton wool or obas oil and put intp the connecting tube..  Also stable spray in the stable in the atmosphere and in the bedding spray eucalyptus oil
.Flixotide 
 they are under asthma in my sig veterinary section



This would be a wise investment cost 300 new

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Equine-Ae...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item3f2fdf7af6


----------



## ester (29 January 2014)

ermm it's been prescribed by a vet Leviathan? They don't make equine inhalers.. just use more of human ones...


----------



## cptrayes (29 January 2014)

Leviathan said:



			Not advisable to use human en haylers on horses
You need to be careful with en-haylers for horses some have steroids some not,  my mare had to use Flixotide Evohaler 250mcg 
Her son had to use one without steroids.
What she can do in the meantime if she has a nebulizer is put some eucalyptus on on cotton wool or obas oil and put intp the connecting tube..  Also stable spray in the stable in the atmosphere and in the bedding spray eucalyptus oil
.Flixotide 
 they are under asthma in my sig veterinary section



This would be a wise investment cost 300 new

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Equine-Ae...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item3f2fdf7af6

Click to expand...


Leviathan, she has a vet's prescription. It's for the same drug used for humans, it works on horses too.


----------



## Achinghips (11 February 2014)

Isn't this just beconase you can buy over the counter?


----------



## paulineh (12 February 2014)

I know people are raving about Turmeric as the wonder spice BUT I have a 24 year old mare who coughs at times and after giving her the turmeric mixture she has stopped coughing. It can be used along side normal drugs.

I would try it along side the inhalers and slowly reduce the inhalers.

I also use the mixture for other things with my horses are it seems to be working.

Cptrayes  what is wrong with your friends horse.


----------



## brucea (13 February 2014)

CP - as you know we have a pony with RAO.

I get Beclomethasone (Clenil) for around £40 from our local chemist - it looks like you can get it cheaper online. 

There is an issue here you need to be aware of. 

Using a baby spacer or the normal spacer type inhalers is not a cost effective way of using Clenil and you get about a 20% delivery rate - you will waste more than you use. I have an equine AeroMask and it is expensive at £300 BUT the delivery from the MDI devices is much better. You can also nebulise (using liquid salbutamol in a fine mist) if you are in a position of having a wheezy pony and the normal inhalers are failing to restore normal breathing. You will need to buy the pump separately. Nebules are very inexpensive at about £6 for 25 nebules. Vets are generally NOT aware of the roles of preventers and relievers and nebulising seems to be a dark art for them.

Be very careful with using off the shelf herbal products because sometimes the herbs are contraindicated for RAO prone horses.

I have had some good success using a mix of Plantago major 1:3 25% and Symphytum officinale fol 1:2 25% (round leaved plantain and coltsfoot) for treating RAO symptoms. The plantain reduces the reactivity of the lining of the alveolae to stresses and the coltsfoot  clears irritants out. 20ml of combination twice a day. The effect is seen in about 3 days and there is an increased tolerance of environment stresses.

We have used Clenil  once for 3 x8 puffs over 24 hours since starting this regime, that was due to a dusty bale of oat straw bedding where there was a significant challenge - to pony and to me. (P.S I am using that herbal mix myself, it is proving as effective if not more so than the Symbicort inhaled steroids.)

You know where I am if you need to discuss.


----------



## cptrayes (13 February 2014)

Thanks for the info. Friend's horse is long term RAO, with heaves, and snotty nose too.   Unlike me, she is very unlikely to explore outside the vet's recommendation,  and will stick with the prescription she's been given by the vet. Bruce I'm unsure what her delivery device is, but it was on insurance, so hopefully decent.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (14 February 2014)

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/clenil-modulite-cfc-free-inhaler-250mcg/prd-j5o
Have a look here


----------



## RobinHood (16 February 2014)

I get my horse's clenil modulite 250 from my local lloyds pharmacy for £29.33 each and my vet doesn't charge for the prescription and each one can be repeated 3 times. Mine uses one a week so any less than 3 at a time would be a right nuisance. I have seen it cheaper online but I find it easier to go to a shop.

Mine was in flixotide prior to the clenil but I had to swap when the insurance ran out. The flixotide was costing £100 a week so £29.33 seems such a bargain!


----------



## RobinHood (16 February 2014)

£22 here
http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/clenil-modulite-cfc-free-inhaler-250mcg/prd-j5o


----------

